# current crop



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

My current system:

Panasonic TH-50PX80U plasma

Denon AVR-2809ci receiver
Emotiva LPA-1 amplifier

Ascend Acoustics CMT-340SE (LCR)
Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SE (surrounds)
SVS PB12-NSD/2 sub

Dish ViP 722 DVR receiver
Panasonic DMP-BD35 blu ray player
Oppo DV-980H universal dvd player
Denon DCM-280 CD player

Cables - Monoprice, Blue Jeans, Tartan, Monster
DIY corner bass traps and acoustic panels


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice crop!!.


----------

